# Special Liveries



## Space Invader

Flew this one in 2009 between Paris and Southampton.









By Dennis HKG 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7185552920/


----------



## Spassky

Aeroflot is currently holding a contest for a livery on its ninetieth anniversary (In Russian)


----------



## Space Invader

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Jetstar-Airways/Airbus-A320-232/1812408/


----------



## Azrain98

can moderater make a cup for this thread ?


----------



## Vrooms

Dragonair's 20th Anniversary livery

Dragonair, Airbus A330-300, B-HWG, 20th Anniversary livery, Hong Kong International by Dennis HKG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Dragonair 25th Anniversary Special Livery
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/577/5776636.html


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Looks like we've forgotten yet another special livery from *Etihad Airways*:

Source


----------



## fieldsofdreams

*Delta Airlines* have these aircraft with special liveries too, both past and present:

Boeing 767-300ER, "Habitat for Humanity" (reg. N171DZ): 

Source










Previously, this Boeing 757-200 carried the "Pink for Breast Cancer Awareness" livery (reg. N610DL):

Source










Now, this Boeing 767-400ER carries the "Pink for Breast Cancer Awareness" livery, with the theme "Force for Global Good" (reg. N845MH):

Source










Finally, during the 2002 Salt Lake City Winter Olympics, Delta has released a special livery paying tribute to the athletes who participated in the games on a Boeing 777-200ER (reg. N864DA), entitled "Soaring Spirit":

Source


----------



## Vrooms

Cathay Pacific Cargo's Hong Kong Trader livery:

B-LJA by Steelhead 2010, on Flickr
Gulf Air 50th anniversary livery:

144bu - Gulf Air Boeing 767-3P6ER; [email protected];10.08.2001 by Aero Icarus, on Flickr


----------



## Space Invader

fieldsofdreams said:


> Looks like we've forgotten yet another special livery from *Etihad Airways*:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101209048&postcount=14

http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/middle/3/4/7/1611743.jpg









http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/5/5/4/1427455.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

Air Macau
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/581/5819347.html


----------



## Kaitak747

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2270979648/


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I thought that Air New Zealand's *Crazy About Rugby* can only be seen on a Boeing 777-300ER... but I saw its partner lately: on an A320 (reg. ZK-OJR)

Source










To continue the sports themes, here's a JetBlue A320 containing the *New York Jets* (NFL football team) livery (reg. N746JB)

Source










Here's a unique sports livery: the *Toronto Raptors* (NBA basketball team) had a special livery painted on an Air Canada A320 aircraft some time back (reg. C-FDSN)

Source










Yet another interesting sports livery: *Unofficial Fan Line* by Austrian Airlines (2008), perhaps the airline for the Austrian football team (reg. OE-LBU)

Source










And lastly, from my own collection: my favorite baseball team, the *San Francisco Giants*, on a Virgin America A320 (reg. N849VA) Note the beard on the nose: that hails from Brian Wilson's nickname, the Beard, as he is a magnificent Closer.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

From the Embraer thread that I created:

*Azul Lineas Aereas Brasilerias* (Azul Brazilian Airlines) simply has its Embraer E190s decked out in various liveries, and I find them wonderful! Here's what I mean:

*Brazilian flag* (reg. PR-AYV):

Source










*Sky blue livery* (reg. PR-AYY):

Source










*Coca Cola sponsorship* (reg. PR-AXB):

Source










*Sky (satellite provider) sponsorship* (reg. PR-AYL):

Source










*Nestle Chocolate sponsorship* (reg. PR-AYH):

Source










*Celebrating 20,000,000 passengers served* (reg. PR-AYQ):

Source










*Verao Azul* (Summer with Azul) (reg. PR-AXH):

_Left side:_ Source










_Right side:_ Source










*Breast Cancer Awareness* (reg. PR-AYO):

Source










*TudoAzul (the Frequent Flyer Club of Azul)* (reg. PR-AZL):

Source


----------



## Space Invader

fieldsofdreams said:


> I thought that Air New Zealand's *Crazy About Rugby* can only be seen on a Boeing 777-300ER... but I saw its partner lately: on an A320 (reg. ZK-OJR)


Also on an ATR :









http://www.industryeurope.net/Images/ArticleImages/ATR-72-600-AirNewZealand.jpg


----------



## Space Invader

Easyjet arrives to Moscow









http://www.airliners.net/photo/Easy...41111/L/&sid=1f063a9cf941709da09b220eb2cbc08f


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore Airlines 50th aniversary livery:

















http://www.reocities.com/thetropics/1145/homegrown.html


----------



## hkskyline

China Eastern
Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/582/5821205.html


----------



## sriramhariiyer

*FedEx MD-11 bearing Special Panda Livery*

Hi,

We were airside at DEL airport over the last weekend for 3 days. There was a FedEx MD11 with the Special Panda livery applied on it.

Here is my shot of the aircraft with the Panda decals applied. Click the thumbnail to view the high resolution of the shot.


----------



## KOTIKKEAN

http://kukuksumushu.livejournal.com/123845.html


----------

